# Monsterville: Target's Exclusive Line of Universal Monsters Decorations and More



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the Mummy head, which I like a lot. However I bought it thinking I would use it as a prop when I do an ancient Egyptian theme and the dialog that comes out of him is spoken by various people in the movie. So that's a bit weird and not sure how to work around that if I let him be triggered. I've seen the movie so many times since I was a little kid I can recall hearing all of the dialog so from that aspect it's cool. 

I also have the adult Frankenstein mask. It wasn't available to order online when I was looking and saw that it was in my local store so was happy to find it there. There were only 2 left and the paint job on each is of course different. Nice to shop in person to pick out which one you like the best so shop early for the masks.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

If you have other sound effects going on, you could have the sounds from the Mummy work into those, just have them meld with the background sounds/music. One work around might be to have one of those mats that "screams" when you step on it right in front of the Mummy. People would think the Mummy was screaming, and the other sounds are just going on in the background or afterward.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I am almost afraid to go into Target because the 1932 Mummy was one of the first movies I saw that scared the crap outta me & those images really stuck with me as a kid. 

Karloff's collodian covered face was imprinted in my brain & is still there. I found this image just as scary as any monster out there even though this isn't the actual mummy shot, it stuck with me.









If I see that thing in a store I will be compelled to buy it & just leave it out all year.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I am going to Target today. So excited to see these in person. I love Universal Monsters so I am so excited to see these. I am very excited too, because for years I have wanted to order the life size Frankenstein head that sells for like $400 on ebay, now I will get this instead and save some money!!!!! I also want to get that Creature mask!!!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Also, I know this is not Target related, but since we are talking Universal Monsters, for any of you with smart phones, if you download on Google play, the pinballarcade, for $5 you can order the "Monster Bash" pinball game which is so addictive!!!! I have seriously probably spent close to 300 hours playing this over the past 2 years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought they did a _great_ job on the adult Frankenstein mask that Target carries but thought the Target Creature from the Black Lagoon mask was atrocious as a Official mask. The color is such a fake green color. It looks pukey online and in person! I find it hard to believe someone at Universal Studios approved the color on this one and think it's more passable as a kid's version. I have an Official Deluxe version of the Creature mask that came out a few years ago which looks way better than this one although not in love with the blue eyes and rather pinkish lips. Bought it from Halloween Asylum. The Collector's Edition that came out at the same time however was the best version I've seen. If you want realism I'd look for one of those for the Creature.

I will add that I like that my Target Frankenstein mask is non-latex so if you have latex allergies or simply don't like the smell of latex this is really a good buy on top of the look of the mask.

I don't think Target has an Official Mummy mask.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I have been drooling over the Monsterville items all month. Our Targets have been super slow to put out any merchandise. I finally found one store that had items up (no mummy though). However, both of the Frankenstein cloches were broken. The windmill wouldn't move on the first and the heads were all twisted funny on the Bride and Monster. Now I'm worried about the quality of the item should I find them at another store. BTW, it's not Monsterville but the fortune teller prop there looked pretty cool, but ouch $99. Target is going to put a big hole in my pocketbook this year.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

That is scary to hear the tower fan is already not working. Looks very cool when working though!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

they didn't have the 'try me' button hooked up on the fortune teller so I had to pass. I did pick up the windmill cloche, tho. I LOVE it.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> I am almost afraid to go into Target because the 1932 Mummy was one of the first movies I saw that scared the crap outta me & those images really stuck with me as a kid.
> 
> Karloff's collodian covered face was imprinted in my brain & is still there. I found this image just as scary as any monster out there even though this isn't the actual mummy shot, it stuck with me.
> 
> ...


 The original The mummy movie was much more enjoyable than I expected when I saw it a couple of years ago really is a top notch film.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

after thinking on it, i believe i am going to go back and get the adult frank mask...it really is very well made, imo.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Found this Frankenstein door greeter. It's kind of a retro. Not as cool as the other items, but still better than most anything else out there in the big box stores!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I found most of this stuff at my local Target yesterday (September 26) and loved it all, even the door greeter, which I agree could have been better. It goes along with Target's other cool stuff, like the haunted old-time radio or the old projector. Target is really rocking it this year, that's for sure!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My Target has the cloches but nothing else in the monster line. I just wish they weren't so toy-like, ya know?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> My Target has the cloches but nothing else in the monster line. I just wish they weren't so toy-like, ya know?


Agree on the toy-like aspect.

The Frankie door greeters I saw had mouths that barely moved & the Mummy had zero mouth movement (it wasn't supposed to though) & none of the movie clips were of Karloff speaking.

And they had ZERO good looking masks of any of the UM. They had a single Creature but it was only recognizable as the Creature because of the tag. Otherwise I'd have thought it just a weird fish.

It just made me sad so I only bought another short circuit sign when I was there last.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I actually got the Frankenstein head in the cloche. We're doing a mad lab and I love the idea of setting it in the center of the table among the beakers and vials. I agree, it is kind of toy like, but I also don't mind too much because my decor leans towards more whimsical stuff anyhoo, nothing else I got looks realistic.

I also like that the dome is removable incase I need to fix/touch something up.

The only downside, which is a personal thing is, I wish there was an option for just lights and no sound. I'm kinda on the line for things that make noise and its pretty loud. I got a couple of looks when I set it off carrying it out of the store.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I got both of the cloches the first target I went too had them , but they we're completely broken the second target I went too had them and they work great. 
My only complaint is that the domes themselves have some marks and scratches on them, all of the ones had this problem. Is there anyway I could clean these up without damaging them?


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Try a microfiber cloth. Maybe dampen it a bit and add a touch of dish soap. Try it on a small area on the back first. Not an expert. Just a thought.


----------

